# Ruger 7mm-08 Compact



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I have a Ruger M77 mark II Compact in 7mm-08 that I am going to get rid of. This is a rifle that I bought for my son for hunting. It has had 17 rounds shot through it and is in near new condition. It is an awesome rifle for kids that are starting out and smaller framed folks.

It comes with a Nikon 3x9-40 scope. Also have 43 rounds of Federal Premium Vital Shock 140 grain ammo with Barnes Triple Shock.

I was thinking that $600 is a real fair price. 

I may trade for semi-auto pistol of similar value or exchange money along with a gun. I am real interested in getting a Browning Buckmark, a Ruger 22-45 or a 9mm compact.

If I am up in the night on the price let me know.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

with the hunt preparations coming up I still have this 7mm-08 for sale. I have since picked up a High Standard, Browning Buckmark and a Browning Challenger. No need for more pistols. 

I may be interested in other trades. I don't know. Not much I need but will listen to offers


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I have spoken to about half dozen people at the range who have used this caliber for their first rifle growing up or bought it for their young teen and had nothing but positive things to say about very minimal recoil and great accuracy. If someone is in the market I would definitely pick this up.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

I am in the market for something similar. A few questions:

What is the length of pull?
Barrel length?
Is the mentioned ammo included in the price?

Too bad I didn't see this earlier, I'd consider trading it for my Springfield XD-M 9mm compact.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

LOP is 12-1/2". The ammo is included.

Here are the other specs:

Ruger M77 Mark II Compact bolt-action rifle
7mm-08 Remington caliber
16-1/2" barrel
6 grooves
1:9.5" twist
4 round capacity
3-position safety 
1-piece bolt
American walnut stock
Blued barrel
Diagonal front-screw bedding system
Non-rotating Mauser-style controlled feed extractor
Fixed blade ejector
Integral scope rings
35-1/2" overall length
5-1/2 lbs

I will consider the your pistol and let you know.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

can you post some pics of the XD-M? How many rounds have gone through it? Holster? Case?


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> can you post some pics of the XD-M? How many rounds have gone through it? Holster? Case?


PM sent with the XD-M details.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

thanks for the info Brisket but I am going to pass on that. Good piece and probably a pretty fair trade. Just don't think I would use it enough. I have a couple CZ customs that are my go to 9mm's


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

No worries, it was worth a shot. Right now I'm leaning towards a 7mm-08 with a longer barrel, so it will probably work out better for both parties.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

sold it. Well......traded actually


----------

